# 69 Lemans Sport Gas Tank Replacement



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am in process of replacing the original gas tank on my 1969 Pontiac Lemans Sport. Engine is a 350 with TH350 transmission. The car has factory AC. I am trying to make sure I have all of the ports and wires accounted for. Not sure what #1 and #4 should connect to so any guidance would be appreciated. Please see attached picture. 

1. ?
2. Return hose which connects to the fuel pump (for cars with AC)
3. Fuel Line which connects to the fuel pump 
4. ?
5. Ground?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Sure reads like you have a '70 Calif emissions, or '71-72 Pontiac A-body gas tank that you are trying to fit in your '69 LeMans (or Custom S ) convertible. You could have a local radiator shop swap filler necks & just cap off the two extra vent lines for the EEC canister. It's either that, or return the new fuel tank.


----------



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

I think its the correct tank. It has all the same connection points and number of ports. I am just not sure the previous owner had everything connected properly and want to make sure its right before I re-install the tank.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not a California emissions tank.

1- filler tube vent - has a rubber hose on the nipple and then a "J" shaped steel line that inserts into the rubber hose and hooks under the trunk floor just above the nipple.
2 -1/4" gas return line
3 - 3/8" gas line
4 - tank vent - should have a hose that curves to the left (drivers side) then up along side the tank strap. On the end of the hose is a vapor filter. OPGI has one, does not look factory according to my service manual, but will work. I believe it is really for a Chevelle. https://www.opgi.com/gto/CH28013/
5 - Ground

Your 1969 Pontiac Service Manual should show you all this under the "FUEL TANK AND EXHAUST SYSTEM" section and how the lines run. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Jim, i can think of no stock pre '70 A-body gas tank has more than a supply line & a return line. Very strong possibility, the tank is a '71-72 with a '69 filler neck sweated on.


----------



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks PontiacJim. Sounds about right!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pinion head said:


> Jim, i can think of no stock pre '70 A-body gas tank has more than a supply line & a return line. Very strong possibility, the tank is a '71-72 with a '69 filler neck sweated on.


I am reading and looking at the line drawings with exploded views right out of my 1968 Pontiac Service Manual, so if the '68 had the same tank as the OP, I can only assume that the 1969 was also fitted with same.


----------



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Installed the tank today. It fit pretty well and only need a few minor adjustments. the OPGI tank has some excess material at the seams which the original did not. Once I bent that out of the way so the straps would sit more flush, everything bolted together nicely. Thank you again everyone for your help on this. The Lemans is running nice...

Thanks for everyone's comments!


----------



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey guys - instead of starting a new thread, I figured I would comment here.
What would cause Fuel to come out of #4? 

I do not have a hose installed right now, but I noticed there was a good amount of fuel coming out of the vent.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dvarghes92 said:


> Hey guys - instead of starting a new thread, I figured I would comment here.
> What would cause Fuel to come out of #4?
> 
> I do not have a hose installed right now, but I noticed there was a good amount of fuel coming out of the vent.


The hole. Fuel slosh - maybe over filling the tank.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Should be a filter( breather) inside the hose near the upper end.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Should be a filter( breather) inside the hose near the upper end.


Stated he does not have the hose on it, so it is an open nipple/port. Needs the hose and bracket.


----------



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

